# Birth Statue



## kangaroomum25 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z...ng_birth-1.jpg anybody know where this is?


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

that is cool!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

No idea, but it's great! I hope someone is familiar with it.


----------



## magreen (Oct 12, 2010)

ever figure this out?


----------



## stohelit (Nov 14, 2011)

Best I can do is Costa Rica


----------

